# like to write????



## thechase (May 1, 2006)

Hello all!
I'm in the process of starting a small magazine dedicated to rabbit hunting with hounds. I want to include a monthly column on guns. Anything from shooting tips, cleaning, storage and care of guns, reloading info., history of guns, gun reviews etc...... Mostly to do with guns used in rabbit hunting (shotguns and occasionly .22's)

If you'd be interested in this send me an e-mail at [email protected]. Please send all interests to the e-mail, I don't check forums often. Thanks for your time.

I can't pay for articles at this time, but hope to in the future.

dk


----------

